# Old Colt 1911 with Cerakote coating



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Had Tim over at BayWatch Arms & accessories Fix up the Old Colt. :thumbup:
































Need some new grips now :thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

My favorite pistol in the world.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it. Yeh, I was going to suggest new grips. Go out to CDNNinvestments.com and get you some Colt factory wood grips. That will really set it off.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard to beat a good .45. Nice work.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:Very nice


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

That is great. I have a Colt Commander I would like done. Rough cost to get this done...?

Thanks!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

A series 80 is not very old so you probably didnt hurt the value too much by giving it a new paint job. Thats something I may do to a Rock Island or Norinco 1911 but not a potentially collectible Colt unless the finish was already in bad shape. But if youre not concerned with resale value then whatever you like... looks cool though.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

My Colt Commander is 70 series, but has already had one coat job. It was done by a local smith who is very good at it now, but when he did it, was still new at it. It could have been better, but was the best at the time. It did have finish issues, so I didn't mind so much. It's a shooter, for sure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet color combo....Like it!!!!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

jmsiv said:


> That is great. I have a Colt Commander I would like done. Rough cost to get this done...?
> 
> Thanks!


Tim ran a 5 gun special for $75. You can contact him at www.baywatcharms.com or send him a PM to get a price. I got my gun coated cause I carry it hunting and I got tried of fighting the rust.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will contact him.


----------

